# Avoiding table saw kickback



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

We haven't had a kickback story or a photo of a bloody finger lately so I thought is was time to refresh some safety concepts for those who haven't seen them before. These are 2 of the best videos I've seen on the "how and why" of kickback and how to prevent it:






The use of the riving knife and splitter:





Years ago when I started using a table saw I found the blade guard and splitter to be in the way more often than not, so I removed them. I had a few kickbacks afterward but I didn't fully understand what happened. I can't remember what prompted me to reinstall them, but it may have been one of these videos.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Two excellent videos!!! I had never thought of the causes of kick-back. Now it makes sense with what is explained and demonstrated. I do use a "hold down" that has a loop handle and a foam bottom to hold and feed the wood through the TS. If I have room, I stand off to one side JIC (just in case).
woodnthings, thanks for posting these videos. Any woodworking shop or educational facility as a trade school should have these as required viewing and periodic review.


----------

